Ask HN: What Linux web browser do you use and why? - rfz
======
Freak_NL
Firefox. It's a good browser; developer-friendly, free software, extensible
(ad-blockers and privacy tools are a must), modern, and fast.

It is also the only browser with significant market share that exists
primarily to serve its users, not its vendor. As someone who feels strongly
about preserving the open nature of the internet, I find it important that a
strong independent browser balances out the corporate browsers (most notably
Chrome/Chromium, Safari, and Edge).

------
rchard2scout
Chromium, because I'm used to Google Chrome and I like Google to keep track of
everything for me. I've switched between Chrome and Chromium a few times, but
I've found that Chromium works just a bit better on my system (Ubuntu 17.04).

~~~
jerheinze
> I like Google to keep track of everything for me.

So you don't care about your privacy?

~~~
rfz
Certainly the first I've heard of anyone using Chromium while still connecting
it to all of Google's services. I always assumed people used it to get away
from that.

------
jerheinze
Tor Browser Sandbox. Why? Using Tor is a must, and the most secure way to do
so is to use the Tor Browser Sandbox.

~~~
Freak_NL
> Using Tor is a must […]

For you specifically or generally speaking?

~~~
jerheinze
> For you specifically or generally speaking?

Generally (excluding if it is censored and/or dangerous to use it in some
country) since the more people use it the more noise there is and thus the
better the anonymity and privacy for everyone else.

